# Let's discuss Cartier necklaces!



## Dode99

Hello beautiful people 


What do you think of Cartier's different necklaces? Do you own any? Are you planning or saving to get the special necklace you want? Let's share and discuss here. It's always great to post pics as well.


----------



## Dode99

So I was looking for a daily necklace and once I saw the C De necklace in the Cartier's website I fell for it. Later I went twice to The Dubai Mall's branch to check their stock. They had so many diamonds to select from. I tried on the 0.55 cart and it was perfect on me. 


It was quite hard to take a proper pic of the necklace inside the box so I'm posting many pics from different angles holding it . 

















don't you just love the C side?













from the back







and finally the GIA certificate 








I will try to post a clear mod pic later.


----------



## Green75

Hello,

I have this Love necklace for an everyday wear and am very satisified with it.


----------



## Green75

http://www.cartier.fr/collections/joaillerie/collections/love/colliers-love/b7219500-collier-love


----------



## iwf822701

Dode99 said:


> So I was looking for a daily necklace and once I saw the C De necklace in the Cartier's website I fell for it. Later I went twice to The Dubai Mall's branch to check their stock. They had so many diamonds to select from. I tried on the 0.55 cart and it was perfect on me.
> 
> 
> It was quite hard to take a proper pic of the necklace inside the box so I'm posting many pics from different angles holding it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you just love the C side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally the GIA certificate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to post a clear mod pic later.




Omg that's exactly the one I've been searching for!! Perfect size of the diamond for daily wear! Do you mind me asking how much is it ? I'm planning on getting one of that in the near future.


----------



## Vvicky

Dode99 said:


> Hello beautiful people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of Cartier's different necklaces? Do you own any? Are you planning or saving to get the special necklace you want? Let's share and discuss here. It's always great to post pics as well.




Great thread!))
Congratulations with your beauty!! This Cartier necklace is number one for me! Absolutely perfect for every day!
Do you mind sharing picture worn?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Love your new necklace Dode. I wear a Cartier Trinity everyday that hubby got me while on trip to San Francisco for our anniversary.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I also like the pendant logo, I think the "C's" can be mistaken for "E's" and this is the letter of the beginning of my married name.


----------



## LVoeletters

Dode99 said:


> So I was looking for a daily necklace and once I saw the C De necklace in the Cartier's website I fell for it. Later I went twice to The Dubai Mall's branch to check their stock. They had so many diamonds to select from. I tried on the 0.55 cart and it was perfect on me.
> 
> 
> It was quite hard to take a proper pic of the necklace inside the box so I'm posting many pics from different angles holding it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you just love the C side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally the GIA certificate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to post a clear mod pic later.




You are on a Cartier roll! This is gorgeous and must compliment your bracelet so beautifully. I love the c detail. So unique.


I want the round love rose gold necklace.


----------



## altruistic

I think it looks great, but to be honest I don't see the point of buying from Cartier for a necklace like this.

I get that there's the Cartier "C", but other than that it looks like the necklace could have come from any jewelry store.

As I'm sure you know Cartier charges a *ton* just for the name and they'd charge out the nose for a .55 carat diamond necklace (thousands and thousands more than non-name brand).

For designs like Love and Juste un Clou (and necklaces from those collections) it makes sense of course because the design is Cartier's and they're not going to let anyone use that.

When it comes to an item like this where the trademarked components of the design are much more subtle I don't really see the point of paying thousands more to get it from Cartier _unless_ money is no object at all. You could get a necklace not from Cartier with a significantly larger diamond for the same price.

Take it or leave it but that's just my two cents.


----------



## sweetangel_924

does anyone own any of the cartier love necklaces? i am particularly interested in this one, and seeing if anyone has any photos wearing it.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Sorry, double post.


----------



## LuckyBitch

altruistic said:


> I think it looks great, but to be honest I don't see the point of buying from Cartier for a necklace like this.
> 
> I get that there's the Cartier "C", but other than that it looks like the necklace could have come from any jewelry store.
> 
> As I'm sure you know Cartier charges a *ton* just for the name and they'd charge out the nose for a .55 carat diamond necklace (thousands and thousands more than non-name brand).
> 
> For designs like Love and Juste un Clou (and necklaces from those collections) it makes sense of course because the design is Cartier's and they're not going to let anyone use that.
> 
> When it comes to an item like this where the trademarked components of the design are much more subtle I don't really see the point of paying thousands more to get it from Cartier _unless_ money is no object at all. You could get a necklace not from Cartier with a significantly larger diamond for the same price.
> 
> Take it or leave it but that's just my two cents.



Looking at it sensibly, you're right, of course. But sometimes it just has to be Cartier


----------



## Christofle

LuckyBitch said:


> Looking at it sensibly, you're right, of course. But sometimes it just has to be Cartier



Those C-sides make it sorta worth it.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Christofle said:


> Those C-sides make it sorta worth it.



I agree. Love the C-sides, they do make it special. The necklace is exquisite.


----------



## Storm Spirit

altruistic said:


> I think it looks great, but to be honest I don't see the point of buying from Cartier for a necklace like this.
> 
> I get that there's the Cartier "C", but other than that it looks like the necklace could have come from any jewelry store.
> 
> As I'm sure you know Cartier charges a *ton* just for the name and they'd charge out the nose for a .55 carat diamond necklace (thousands and thousands more than non-name brand).
> 
> For designs like Love and Juste un Clou (and necklaces from those collections) it makes sense of course because the design is Cartier's and they're not going to let anyone use that.
> 
> When it comes to an item like this where the trademarked components of the design are much more subtle I don't really see the point of paying thousands more to get it from Cartier _unless_ money is no object at all. You could get a necklace not from Cartier with a significantly larger diamond for the same price.
> 
> Take it or leave it but that's just my two cents.



I love Cartier, but I get your point; there are some designs that I won't buy and prefer to admire from a distance because you can get much better value elsewhere. Then again, when it comes to luxury brands, value goes out of the window


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I would still prefer the Cartier. Hehe!


----------



## Dode99

iwf822701 said:


> Omg that's exactly the one I've been searching for!! Perfect size of the diamond for daily wear! Do you mind me asking how much is it ? I'm planning on getting one of that in the near future.



You should get it. It's fabulous! I got so many compliments. I paid around $ 7,515, I was aiming to get the 0.60 carat E-VVS1 which costs around $ 11,517 but I think the one I got is perfect for me.


----------



## Dode99

Green75 said:


> http://www.cartier.fr/collections/joaillerie/collections/love/colliers-love/b7219500-collier-love



I love the Love line. This necklace looks beautiful in all metals. 




Vvicky said:


> Great thread!))
> Congratulations with your beauty!! This Cartier necklace is number one for me! Absolutely perfect for every day!
> Do you mind sharing picture worn?




Thank you! I'm glad that I made the right decision. I'm just afraid that the RG will fade with time since I wear it daily. I will post a mod pic soon


----------



## iwf822701

Dode99 said:


> You should get it. It's fabulous! I got so many compliments. I paid around $ 7,515, I was aiming to get the 0.60 carat E-VVS1 which costs around $ 11,517 but I think the one I got is perfect for me.




Wish to see a modeling picture ! I'm debating between 0.3 or 0.5 carat as my boyfriend thinks 0.3 carat is too big n too shiny to be a everyday necklace. I was planning on wearing my 1 carat diamond necklace as a everyday necklace but he thought it was too big n I went to Cartier tried on 0.3 and 0.5 carat he thinks 0.3 is more elegance and suitable for different outfits. I just cannot decide which one is better.[emoji33]


----------



## iwf822701

iwf822701 said:


> Wish to see a modeling picture ! I'm debating between 0.3 or 0.5 carat as my boyfriend thinks 0.3 carat is too big n too shiny to be a everyday necklace. I was planning on wearing my 1 carat diamond necklace as a everyday necklace but he thought it was too big n I went to Cartier tried on 0.3 and 0.5 carat he thinks 0.3 is more elegance and suitable for different outfits. I just cannot decide which one is better.[emoji33]




Oops I mean my boyfriend thinks 0.5 is too big for daily wear as well as 1 carat. Typo~


----------



## Dode99

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love your new necklace Dode. I wear a Cartier Trinity everyday that hubby got me while on trip to San Francisco for our anniversary.



Thank you. The Trinity is such a beautiful and special necklace. 




LVoeletters said:


> You are on a Cartier roll! This is gorgeous and must compliment your bracelet so beautifully. I love the c detail. So unique.
> 
> 
> I want the round love rose gold necklace.



Thank you . I think the C detail isn't really noticeable in my necklace and the bracelet but I still love it. Yesterday I noticed Kylie Jenner has the same C bracelet. I thought she's just into stacking Love bracelets ! The round love necklace is quite popular here in my country. I like the one with full diamonds.


----------



## Vvicky

Dode99 said:


> I love the Love line. This necklace looks beautiful in all metals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm glad that I made the right decision. I'm just afraid that the RG will fade with time since I wear it daily. I will post a mod pic soon




Thanks, can't wait to see it! It's amazing how your .55 looks big on the pics! Would love to see it worn, it's exactly the size I was considering. I tried 0.3 and it was lost on me, 0.5 looked perfect.
I've heard a lot about RG fading issue, but I think you shouldn't really worry, I have a ss/rg Ballon Blue watch which is 3 years old and I wear it a lot, RG parts didn't fade even a bit and still gorgeous)


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Dode99 said:


> You should get it. It's fabulous! I got so many compliments. I paid around $ 7,515, I was aiming to get the 0.60 carat E-VVS1 which costs around $ 11,517 but I think the one I got is perfect for me.



That is pretty fair price to be honest. I would have thought it was more, definitely worth it for Cartier.


----------



## lookatme

I have this one and I like it a lot. I get compliments on it often. It's a simple pretty piece.


----------



## iwf822701

Vvicky said:


> Thanks, can't wait to see it! It's amazing how your .55 looks big on the pics! Would love to see it worn, it's exactly the size I was considering. I tried 0.3 and it was lost on me, 0.5 looked perfect.
> I've heard a lot about RG fading issue, but I think you shouldn't really worry, I have a ss/rg Ballon Blue watch which is 3 years old and I wear it a lot, RG parts didn't fade even a bit and still gorgeous)




You tried 0.3 before? I am torn between 0.3 and 0.5 right now. My bf thinks 0.3 is the right one for me since I got lots shining on my wrist and fingers ( I got 4 diamonds RG love and diamond RG JUC on my left wrist plus a RG pace diamond love ring on my left middle finger with a RG pinky ring. Right hand I got two DLDC bracelets and usually wear a RG JUC ring or RG CDC ring for daily wear). He thinks it would be too over the top if i had 0.5 diamond necklace on me. But I was just not too sure abt the size of 0.3. Wouldn't it be too small ?


----------



## Dode99

altruistic said:


> I think it looks great, but to be honest I don't see the point of buying from Cartier for a necklace like this.
> 
> I get that there's the Cartier "C", but other than that it looks like the necklace could have come from any jewelry store.
> 
> As I'm sure you know Cartier charges a *ton* just for the name and they'd charge out the nose for a .55 carat diamond necklace (thousands and thousands more than non-name brand).
> 
> For designs like Love and Juste un Clou (and necklaces from those collections) it makes sense of course because the design is Cartier's and they're not going to let anyone use that.
> 
> When it comes to an item like this where the trademarked components of the design are much more subtle I don't really see the point of paying thousands more to get it from Cartier _unless_ money is no object at all. You could get a necklace not from Cartier with a significantly larger diamond for the same price.
> 
> Take it or leave it but that's just my two cents.




IMO Cartier classic pieces are good investment. I only buy branded classic pieces in case I decided to sell them later. Unbranded jewelry in my country don't pay well esp if they're diamonds unless I decided to sell them thro international sites like Ebay which I don't like or trust. After all It's not my fault that I have an expensive taste  .


----------



## Dode99

Vvicky said:


> Thanks, can't wait to see it! It's amazing how your .55 looks big on the pics! Would love to see it worn, it's exactly the size I was considering. I tried 0.3 and it was lost on me, 0.5 looked perfect.
> I've heard a lot about RG fading issue, but I think you shouldn't really worry, I have a ss/rg Ballon Blue watch which is 3 years old and I wear it a lot, RG parts didn't fade even a bit and still gorgeous)



Sorry for not posting this earlier, here's a pic for you. I'm not good at neck selfies . 







The 0.55 looks just right on me. As I said earlier I visited the Cartier btq twice to check their stock. The SA said the bigger sizes (0.60 and 0.70 carat) are sold out. 

I shower daily that's why I'm afraid that the shower jell or even the face creams I apply would affect the rose gold.


----------



## Dode99

NikkisABagGirl said:


> That is pretty fair price to be honest. I would have thought it was more, definitely worth it for Cartier.




IKR? I don't know much about Cartier diamonds or diamonds in general  but according to the SA, Cartier only choose 10% of the worlds best diamonds!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Dode99 said:


> Sorry for not posting this earlier, here's a pic for you. I'm not good at neck selfies .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 0.55 looks just right on me. As I said earlier I visited the Cartier btq twice to check their stock. The SA said the bigger sizes (0.60 and 0.70 carat) are sold out.
> 
> I shower daily that's why I'm afraid that the shower jell or even the face creams I apply would affect the rose gold.



It looks amazing. Oh another to add to my wishlist. It never ends.


----------



## Vvicky

iwf822701 said:


> You tried 0.3 before? I am torn between 0.3 and 0.5 right now. My bf thinks 0.3 is the right one for me since I got lots shining on my wrist and fingers ( I got 4 diamonds RG love and diamond RG JUC on my left wrist plus a RG pace diamond love ring on my left middle finger with a RG pinky ring. Right hand I got two DLDC bracelets and usually wear a RG JUC ring or RG CDC ring for daily wear). He thinks it would be too over the top if i had 0.5 diamond necklace on me. But I was just not too sure abt the size of 0.3. Wouldn't it be too small ?




Wow, you have already a gorgeous collection!!))
For the size, did you try .39? (they don't have .40), as it is something between, could be a good solution..


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lookatme said:


> I have this one and I like it a lot. I get compliments on it often. It's a simple pretty piece.



Gorgeous.


----------



## Vvicky

Dode99 said:


> Sorry for not posting this earlier, here's a pic for you. I'm not good at neck selfies .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 0.55 looks just right on me. As I said earlier I visited the Cartier btq twice to check their stock. The SA said the bigger sizes (0.60 and 0.70 carat) are sold out.
> 
> I shower daily that's why I'm afraid that the shower jell or even the face creams I apply would affect the rose gold.




Your necklace looks absolutely gorgeous!!![emoji7]


----------



## Vvicky

Dode99 said:


> IKR? I don't know much about Cartier diamonds or diamonds in general  but according to the SA, Cartier only choose 10% of the worlds best diamonds!




Already the fact that they are selling not only excellent cut but also VG means their diamonds can't be in the top 10%..


----------



## LVoeletters

iwf822701 said:


> You tried 0.3 before? I am torn between 0.3 and 0.5 right now. My bf thinks 0.3 is the right one for me since I got lots shining on my wrist and fingers ( I got 4 diamonds RG love and diamond RG JUC on my left wrist plus a RG pace diamond love ring on my left middle finger with a RG pinky ring. Right hand I got two DLDC bracelets and usually wear a RG JUC ring or RG CDC ring for daily wear). He thinks it would be too over the top if i had 0.5 diamond necklace on me. But I was just not too sure abt the size of 0.3. Wouldn't it be too small ?




Get the bigger size. Shrinking syndrome sets in too quickly. I've worn different sizes and I am petite. The .5 looks gorgeous on its own without being flashy.


----------



## Dode99

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous.



Thank you 





Vvicky said:


> Your necklace looks absolutely gorgeous!!![emoji7]





Vvicky said:


> Already the fact that they are selling not only excellent cut but also VG means their diamonds can't be in the top 10%..



Thank you  I know Cartier's diamonds are good but defiantly not the best!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Dode99 said:


> Sorry for not posting this earlier, here's a pic for you. I'm not good at neck selfies .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 0.55 looks just right on me. As I said earlier I visited the Cartier btq twice to check their stock. The SA said the bigger sizes (0.60 and 0.70 carat) are sold out.
> 
> I shower daily that's why I'm afraid that the shower jell or even the face creams I apply would affect the rose gold.



Wow! Congrats! Your necklace looks gorgeous on you! You can tell it's a real quality piece even from far away. What great craftsmanship.


----------



## allure244

iwf822701 said:


> Oops I mean my boyfriend thinks 0.5 is too big for daily wear as well as 1 carat. Typo~



I think 0.5 would definitely be better than 0.3. Although I don't have this Cartier necklace, I've tried on 0.5 carat Tiffany DBTY and it was beautiful. Not too much for everyday in my opinion. I have a 0.35 carat Tiffany DBTY necklace and was afflicted with diamond shrinkage syndrome quickly. haha. I want 0.5 carat next or maybe just wait and save up for 1 carat. . My opinion is that you should get the biggest one your budget allows.


----------



## twitspie

My love necklace


----------



## Vvicky

twitspie said:


> My love necklace




Such beauty!!!!!  This necklace is also on my no ending wish list[emoji1] Maybe one day..


----------



## LVoeletters

twitspie said:


> My love necklace




Oh my goodness I'm obsessed [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## twitspie

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Polaris32

Does anyone have the plain 18K yellow gold Cartier chain necklace ?  On the website, it is approximately USD550.  What is the length and is it quite small in diameter?
Thanks.


----------



## Vvicky

Dode99 said:


> Sorry for not posting this earlier, here's a pic for you. I'm not good at neck selfies .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 0.55 looks just right on me. As I said earlier I visited the Cartier btq twice to check their stock. The SA said the bigger sizes (0.60 and 0.70 carat) are sold out.
> 
> I shower daily that's why I'm afraid that the shower jell or even the face creams I apply would affect the rose gold.




Dode99, sorry for stupid question, but is your diamond sparkling? Are you I general happy with your necklace? 
Can't stop thinking about this pendant, really love the shape)) maybe I should get it before the price increase otherwise regret it later..


----------



## Dode99

Vvicky said:


> Dode99, sorry for stupid question, but is your diamond sparkling? Are you I general happy with your necklace?
> Can't stop thinking about this pendant, really love the shape)) maybe I should get it before the price increase otherwise regret it later..



No it's not a stupid question at all. It's not as sparkly as I expected tbh! My sister also noticed that my Love bracelet diamonds aren't very sparkly as well. Idk if it has to do with the home lighting or what?! I noticed that Tiffany's diamond pieces sparkle like crazy!

I'm still very happy with my choice tho. I receive compliments all the time


----------



## Vvicky

Dode99 said:


> No it's not a stupid question at all. It's not as sparkly as I expected tbh! My sister also noticed that my Love bracelet diamonds aren't very sparkly as well. Idk if it has to do with the home lighting or what?! I noticed that Tiffany's diamond pieces sparkle like crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still very happy with my choice tho. I receive compliments all the time




Thank you so much for your reply! The lack of sparkling was exactly my concern when I've checked it in the shop(( 
Well, in any case it's a stunning peace and I can easily imagine you always get compliments!))


----------



## Katewin56

Dode99 said:


> Sorry for not posting this earlier, here's a pic for you. I'm not good at neck selfies .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 0.55 looks just right on me. As I said earlier I visited the Cartier btq twice to check their stock. The SA said the bigger sizes (0.60 and 0.70 carat) are sold out.
> 
> I shower daily that's why I'm afraid that the shower jell or even the face creams I apply would affect the rose gold.


 
Why would showering affect rose gold? I recently bought a RG JUC. Should I be concerned about showing with it on?


----------



## pinkybear

Dode99 said:


> Sorry for not posting this earlier, here's a pic for you. I'm not good at neck selfies .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 0.55 looks just right on me. As I said earlier I visited the Cartier btq twice to check their stock. The SA said the bigger sizes (0.60 and 0.70 carat) are sold out.
> 
> I shower daily that's why I'm afraid that the shower jell or even the face creams I apply would affect the rose gold.


Wow! The right amount of bling. It looks very tasteful and polished.


----------



## pinkybear

My Amulette de Cartier necklace. When it first came out I thought it looked weird. I could not decide if I liked it or hated it. I did keep thinking about it for months on end so I thought lets just get it! Lol


----------



## russianpenguin

pinkybear said:


> My Amulette de Cartier necklace. When it first came out I thought it looked weird. I could not decide if I liked it or hated it. I did keep thinking about it for months on end so I thought lets just get it! Lol


Looks lovely.


----------



## restricter

I have a few Cartier necklaces.  This is my RG love:


----------



## restricter

White gold Love screw motif:


----------



## restricter

Yellow gold love necklace:


----------



## restricter

Limited edition rose gold, diamond and pink sapphire mini Love:


----------



## restricter

My RG Panthere pendant:


----------



## Dolce

What gorgeous pieces! My newest acquisition [emoji4]


----------



## restricter

Dolce said:


> What gorgeous pieces! My newest acquisition [emoji4]
> View attachment 3350714




Stunning!  Congratulations!


----------



## Dolce

Thank you!


----------



## Canturi lover

Restricter I love all your necklaces [emoji7][emoji7], especially the wg love screw as I've got the little stud earrings.


----------



## Canturi lover

Dolce said:


> What gorgeous pieces! My newest acquisition [emoji4]
> View attachment 3350714




Beautiful [emoji7]. Is that rose gold?


----------



## restricter

Canturi lover said:


> Restricter I love all your necklaces [emoji7][emoji7], especially the wg love screw as I've got the little stud earrings.




I do too and the matching bracelet.  I love that you don't see them everywhere.


----------



## Dolce

It's actually yellow gold.


----------



## Canturi lover

restricter said:


> I do too and the matching bracelet.  I love that you don't see them everywhere.




I've only ever seen the bracelet, never the necklace. I think those pieces are retired now.


----------



## Canturi lover

Dolce said:


> It's actually yellow gold.




The colour is really warm and beautiful.


----------



## pinkybear

restricter said:


> Limited edition rose gold, diamond and pink sapphire mini Love:
> 
> View attachment 3350563


What I would do to play dress up with your collection. Wow


----------



## lovieluvslux

pinkybear said:


> My Amulette de Cartier necklace. When it first came out I thought it looked weird. I could not decide if I liked it or hated it. I did keep thinking about it for months on end so I thought lets just get it! Lol


Congratulations.  I've tried the Amulette on 3 x's with black onyx and gold.  This is a lovely and unique design.  I was told it was for designed for luck.  I joked that it looked like a fortune cookie. This item is on my wish list for sure.


----------



## schatje

I'm contemplating to get a C de Cartier necklace &#128580;


----------



## russianpenguin

My Cartier Amulette, great to wear


----------



## LuvAllLV

sweetangel_924 said:


> does anyone own any of the cartier love necklaces? i am particularly interested in this one, and seeing if anyone has any photos wearing it.



I have one in the rose gold.  Had put in an o ring at 15".  That is why it looks kind of short


----------



## LuvAllLV

restricter said:


> Yellow gold love necklace:
> 
> View attachment 3350562




OMG, I had bought this one back in 2004 and had exchanged it for the baby love necklace and had been regretting about it ever since.  I had been searching the internet for a used one but have no luck.  Love this necklace a lot.  Wish I had kept it.


----------



## LuvAllLV

My latest two Cartier necklaces both in rose hold


----------



## Vvicky

LuvAllLV said:


> My latest two Cartier necklaces both in rose hold




Congratulations! Both are stunning!! [emoji7]


----------



## luvmy3girls

Does anyone have a pic of themselves wearing the baby love necklace ? [emoji4]


----------



## LVoeletters

I love everyone's necklaces!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

LuvAllLV said:


> My latest two Cartier necklaces both in rose hold




So stunning. I love the orchiddes collection!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Here's my new to me Love necklace!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Babsiegirl said:


> Here's my new to me Love necklace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366365
> View attachment 3366367



Love it.


----------



## Babsiegirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love it.




Thanks!


----------



## Dolce

LuvAllLV said:


> My latest two Cartier necklaces both in rose hold




Beautiful! Love them together.


----------



## restricter

Finally got my paws on this baby!


----------



## SilverBen

LuvAllLV said:


> My latest two Cartier necklaces both in rose hold



Oh my wow! These are amazing! Great choice, and the color looks great on your skin tone


----------



## SilverBen

restricter said:


> My RG Panthere pendant:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350564



Beautiful piece! In love with the panther pendants


----------



## stacy_renee

Dode99 said:


> So I was looking for a daily necklace and once I saw the C De necklace in the Cartier's website I fell for it. Later I went twice to The Dubai Mall's branch to check their stock. They had so many diamonds to select from. I tried on the 0.55 cart and it was perfect on me.
> 
> 
> It was quite hard to take a proper pic of the necklace inside the box so I'm posting many pics from different angles holding it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you just love the C side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally the GIA certificate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to post a clear mod pic later.


this is simply stunning, cartier's designs are my favorite.


----------



## joseybird

Can anyone post mod shots of a JUC pendant?  Dying to see how this looks worn!


----------



## byotch123

Does anyone know if the Cartier love necklace (http://www.cartier.sg/en-sg/collect...es/necklaces/love/b7212500-love-necklace.html) in white gold comes with rhodium plating? Considering that and the version that is paved in one of the rings, but not sure which is more appropriate for a guy!


----------



## uunic

so gorgeous


----------



## Greentea

I wear my DLDC mini necklace every single day. The quality is unsurpassed and I never worry about it. I love that it layers with all my other pendants, wither platinum or YG. Just the perfect piece. And as a bonus, it's adjustable.


----------



## Greentea

byotch123 said:


> Does anyone know if the Cartier love necklace (http://www.cartier.sg/en-sg/collect...es/necklaces/love/b7212500-love-necklace.html) in white gold comes with rhodium plating? Considering that and the version that is paved in one of the rings, but not sure which is more appropriate for a guy!


Cartier WG comes with rhodium plating only if the piece contains diamonds


----------



## yogagirl

LuvAllLV said:


> I have one in the rose gold.  Had put in an o ring at 15".  That is why it looks kind of short


This is beautiful! Do you find it to be heavy when wearing it?


----------



## yogagirl

Dolce said:


> What gorgeous pieces! My newest acquisition [emoji4]
> View attachment 3350714


Do you have any modeling photos? Any thoughts about this piece since you purchased it? I am considering getting one also and was wondering if it is heavy when you wear it and if you think it can be worn during the day or is better for nighttime due to the bling?


----------



## ARMCANDIES

yogagirl said:


> This is beautiful! Do you find it to be heavy when wearing it?


I have similar necklace but in WG with six diamonds. It is quite a heavy piece but when after a while you will get used to the weight.


----------



## sakuramickey

LuvAllLV said:


> My latest two Cartier necklaces both in rose hold



Love your necklaces ! Gorgeous.

Do you wear them all the time? Just wondering how the rose gold holds up with daily usage. Does it the color change?


----------



## ARMCANDIES

I have this. It's a beautiful and hefty piece. Very striking when worn.


----------



## byotch123

Love necklace I recently acquired while on ski vacation in St. Moritz!


----------



## Violet Bleu

byotch123 said:


> View attachment 3601307
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love necklace I recently acquired while on ski vacation in St. Moritz!


Do you have a mod pic?


----------



## CoastalCouture

Dode99 said:


> So I was looking for a daily necklace and once I saw the C De necklace in the Cartier's website I fell for it. Later I went twice to The Dubai Mall's branch to check their stock. They had so many diamonds to select from. I tried on the 0.55 cart and it was perfect on me.
> 
> 
> It was quite hard to take a proper pic of the necklace inside the box so I'm posting many pics from different angles holding it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you just love the C side?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally the GIA certificate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to post a clear mod pic later.


How do you like your necklace now that you have had it a while? I am considering this one in white gold and trying to decide how big I want to go, how much I am comfortable spending.


----------



## Dode99

CoastalCouture said:


> How do you like your necklace now that you have had it a while? I am considering this one in white gold and trying to decide how big I want to go, how much I am comfortable spending.



I love it. I still wear it day and night. I would recommend it for anyone who can afford it, so yeah go for it!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Dode99, that’s good to hear. I am glad that you are enjoying it.  I already have a half carat stone set in a yellow gold 4 prong setting. I have had it close to 30 years and It has seen a lot of wear. I love the look of a solitaire pendant and now want one in white gold or platinum with some interest in the setting.


----------



## Taracanada

pinkybear said:


> My Amulette de Cartier necklace. When it first came out I thought it looked weird. I could not decide if I liked it or hated it. I did keep thinking about it for months on end so I thought lets just get it! Lol


very beautiful


----------



## Taracanada

Does anyone have a Cartier Diamant de Leger?


----------



## Pgirl2016

Dolce said:


> What gorgeous pieces! My newest acquisition [emoji4]
> View attachment 3350714



This is so stunning!!!!! Do you find it suitable for day to day though? Is it too heavy? If you have photos of it on that would be amazing as I’m contemplating buying it!! Thankyou so much!


----------



## impulsive

^ I have looked at this necklace as well several times and really like it!!  I definitely think it goes from day to night.


----------



## Pgirl2016

impulsive said:


> ^ I have looked at this necklace as well several times and really like it!!  I definitely think it goes from day to night.



I agree. The price tag is not “too” bad either. Just a little more than a regular plain love bracelet!


----------



## becs281

I have a pink gold Cartier love necklace. It’s the screwdriver that’s housed in a cylinder type thing. You unscrew the cylinder and you have the little screwdriver which you can use to lock and unlock the Love bracelet. I broke my neck for this necklace!! I loved it. It’s been discontinued in PG (not sure about yellow or white gold) for a while now. My husband gave it to me when my son was born. I love it and I would never let go of it, but I have to say I love finer necklaces/ pendants now. It’s a bit chunky for me at the moment, but I’m thinking maybe if I wear it on a longer chain I might come to love it again.


----------



## thelvlover

becs281 said:


> I have a pink gold Cartier love necklace. It’s the screwdriver that’s housed in a cylinder type thing. You unscrew the cylinder and you have the little screwdriver which you can use to lock and unlock the Love bracelet. I broke my neck for this necklace!! I loved it. It’s been discontinued in PG (not sure about yellow or white gold) for a while now. My husband gave it to me when my son was born. I love it and I would never let go of it, but I have to say I love finer necklaces/ pendants now. It’s a bit chunky for me at the moment, but I’m thinking maybe if I wear it on a longer chain I might come to love it again.


That is a stunning necklace.  I regret that I didn't get it back when it was available.  Almost bought one from ebay but was not certain that it was authentic.


----------



## jpezmom

Any thoughts on the Destinee necklaces?  I tried one on the other day as was surprised how much I liked it. Even with a .5 carat center stone, the way it was set higher up and surrounded by the smaller halo of stones made the center stone look bigger!
http://www.cartier.com/en-us/collec...tinee/n7424139-cartier-destinée-necklace.html


----------



## Morrison7552

jpezmom said:


> Any thoughts on the Destinee necklaces?  I tried one on the other day as was surprised how much I liked it. Even with a .5 carat center stone, the way it was set higher up and surrounded by the smaller halo of stones made the center stone look bigger!
> http://www.cartier.com/en-us/collec...tinee/n7424139-cartier-destinée-necklace.html



I saw this necklace in real life too and it’s sooo very gorgeous. The website isn’t doing it proper justice. [emoji23][emoji7]


----------



## jpezmom

Morrison7552 said:


> I saw this necklace in real life too and it’s sooo very gorgeous. The website isn’t doing it proper justice. [emoji23][emoji7]


Agree!  I had never tried Cartier necklaces before as I started with bracelets and watches. But realized I should add an every day diamond necklace to my jewelry collection. Went into the Cartier store and tried the 1ct cushion cut Destinee halo necklace first. Beautiful. Then the round diamond Destinee. Stunning. They way Cartier set the .5 ct round stone made it look as large as the 1 ct cushion cut stone!  So the question is to buy Cartier or go with a jeweler who can create a similar style in platinum (which is my preference over white gold) for half the cost.  The Destinee doesn’t feel like classic Cartier like the C de Cartier, Love, etc.  But it is really gorgeous!


----------



## Morrison7552

jpezmom said:


> Agree!  I had never tried Cartier necklaces before as I started with bracelets and watches. But realized I should add an every day diamond necklace to my jewelry collection. Went into the Cartier store and tried the 1ct cushion cut Destinee halo necklace first. Beautiful. Then the round diamond Destinee. Stunning. They way Cartier set the .5 ct round stone made it look as large as the 1 ct cushion cut stone!  So the question is to buy Cartier or go with a jeweler who can create a similar style in platinum (which is my preference over white gold) for half the cost.  The Destinee doesn’t feel like classic Cartier like the C de Cartier, Love, etc.  But it is really gorgeous!



It is so funny that you bring up this situation because it’s exactly what happened to me. I purchased two love bracelets, and I have really enjoyed that they’ve created them for daily wear. I ended purchasing a Van Cleef necklace, that I later found out really wasn’t meant for every day wear. So, I decided to get a diamond pendant which would be perfect and classic for daily wear. Initially I was like, well, it doesn’t have to be Cartier. So i shopped around, and found stuff in platinum but I didn’t care for the settings like I did from those made by Cartier, and the platinum ones I found were less shiny. Other necklaces weren’t always 18k either, which was something I wanted. Each time I tried on a necklace, it didn’t make me happy or sing to me like the necklace at Cartier. So, I rationed I’m getting Cartier since I loved everything about the C de Cartier necklace and it sung to me and I knew I would get my monies worth by wearing it everyday, plus it’s Cartier! I think it’ll hold it’s value too. I couldn’t be happier with it and I wouldn’t want anything else swinging around my neck but Van Cleef or Cartier [emoji23][emoji23] I’m terrible. So, I say if you wear it daily, make it Cartier and you won’t regret it.


----------



## jpezmom

Morrison7552 said:


> It is so funny that you bring up this situation because it’s exactly what happened to me. I purchased two love bracelets, and I have really enjoyed that they’ve created them for daily wear. I ended purchasing a Van Cleef necklace, that I later found out really wasn’t meant for every day wear. So, I decided to get a diamond pendant which would be perfect and classic for daily wear. Initially I was like, well, it doesn’t have to be Cartier. So i shopped around, and found stuff in platinum but I didn’t care for the settings like I did from those made by Cartier, and the platinum ones I found were less shiny. Other necklaces weren’t always 18k either, which was something I wanted. Each time I tried on a necklace, it didn’t make me happy or sing to me like the necklace at Cartier. So, I rationed I’m getting Cartier since I loved everything about the C de Cartier necklace and it sung to me and I knew I would get my monies worth by wearing it everyday, plus it’s Cartier! I think it’ll hold it’s value too. I couldn’t be happier with it and I wouldn’t want anything else swinging around my neck but Van Cleef or Cartier [emoji23][emoji23] I’m terrible. So, I say if you wear it daily, make it Cartier and you won’t regret it.


So great to hear your story!  My wallet says to have a jeweler make a similar version but my heart says I love the Cartier version.  I just don't know if a jeweler can recreate the setting so that the center stone pops the way does for the Destinee.  Maybe I should look at the C de Cartier, too.  It seems to be loved by everyone who has it.  The prongs are so unique and quintessential Cartier.  But I think it will cost more as the center stone is larger?  Not sure what specs you have.  Do you have a photo of your necklace posted on the Cartier forum?  Would love to see it!  Ugh - go with the heart or go with the head?  At the end of the day, knowing the craftsmanship of Cartier, their amazing service, and the beauty of the product makes me lean towards paying the premium.  (I have also been reading up on VCA and would be interested in making a first purchase with them.  But for some reason, I am drawn to Cartier more.  Maybe a style preference?)


----------



## Morrison7552

jpezmom said:


> So great to hear your story!  My wallet says to have a jeweler make a similar version but my heart says I love the Cartier version.  I just don't know if a jeweler can recreate the setting so that the center stone pops the way does for the Destinee.  Maybe I should look at the C de Cartier, too.  It seems to be loved by everyone who has it.  The prongs are so unique and quintessential Cartier.  But I think it will cost more as the center stone is larger?  Not sure what specs you have.  Do you have a photo of your necklace posted on the Cartier forum?  Would love to see it!  Ugh - go with the heart or go with the head?  At the end of the day, knowing the craftsmanship of Cartier, their amazing service, and the beauty of the product makes me lean towards paying the premium.  (I have also been reading up on VCA and would be interested in making a first purchase with them.  But for some reason, I am drawn to Cartier more.  Maybe a style preference?)



Yes, i actually just finally got my necklace in on Wednesday, and after shopping and lots of debate, I’m thrilled. It’s VVS2, Color D, and .33 Carat. I wanted something fun and chic and I’m really happy with my purchase. Although the stone is on the smaller side, I was still very particular about the color. So I had it sent to the boutique closest to me from another store. I have a jeweler that could have made me one too, and it would of been pretty too, but since i plan on wearing it daily, i knew i really would be most happy with Cartier. I got a compliment the first day i wore it, and if asked, at least it’s Cartier. [emoji7]

Here’s a pic [emoji254][emoji173]️


----------



## jpezmom

Morrison7552 said:


> Yes, i actually just finally got my necklace in on Wednesday, and after shopping and lots of debate, I’m thrilled. It’s VVS2, Color D, and .33 Carat. I wanted something fun and chic and I’m really happy with my purchase. Although the stone is on the smaller side, I was still very particular about the color. So I had it sent to the boutique closest to me from another store. I have a jeweler that could have made me one too, and it would of been pretty too, but since i plan on wearing it daily, i knew i really would be most happy with Cartier. I got a compliment the first day i wore it, and if asked, at least it’s Cartier. [emoji7]
> 
> Here’s a pic [emoji254][emoji173]️
> View attachment 4018774


Oh, it's beautiful!!!  The setting is perfect - just a little boldness which totally highlights the center stone. So elegant but modern!  It looks great with the VCA and the lengths line up so well when worn together.  I never wear necklaces but have been itching for one lately to complete my outfits.  Now I have a few options to consider....Destinee/halo, C de Cartier/solitaire...hmmmm....  Now I am leaning towards Cartier over a jeweler-made version - thank you for enabling me!! 

Enjoy your new necklace - it's absolutely stunning!!


----------



## nlichtman

Hi, any more modelling pics? I am considering a love necklace, either the 2 diamonds, the two rings one with diamonds or the love necklace diamond paved.

I just cannot decide


----------



## Suzil

Morrison7552 said:


> Yes, i actually just finally got my necklace in on Wednesday, and after shopping and lots of debate, I’m thrilled. It’s VVS2, Color D, and .33 Carat. I wanted something fun and chic and I’m really happy with my purchase. Although the stone is on the smaller side, I was still very particular about the color. So I had it sent to the boutique closest to me from another store. I have a jeweler that could have made me one too, and it would of been pretty too, but since i plan on wearing it daily, i knew i really would be most happy with Cartier. I got a compliment the first day i wore it, and if asked, at least it’s Cartier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> View attachment 4018774


Beautiful!! If you don’t mind me asking - how much did you pay for yours ?


----------



## vvendyu

In love with my diamants leger small in yellow gold. I wear it everyday, it’s simple and classy.


----------



## Ha Bui

It’s my started with Cartier, Trinity necklace.
Next afford will be Trinity bracelet


----------



## lolakitten

restricter said:


> My RG Panthere pendant:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350564


Do you happen to have a pic of this necklace worn?


----------



## isabelmidori

sorry to ask but what is DBTY? I am not too familiar with these acronyms


----------



## umamanikam

isabelmidori said:


> sorry to ask but what is DBTY? I am not too familiar with these acronyms


Diamonds by the yard or station necklace


----------



## isabelmidori

umamanikam said:


> Diamonds by the yard or station necklace


Thank you!!


----------



## isabelmidori

Hello everybody! I have a question for you guys and need some advice. I generally don't buy jewerly very often and I only have some costume earrings from chanel and dior previously. And recently I started my fine jewelry collection and it's pretty limited compared to most of you. Right now I have: VCA magic mop clip on earrings, perlee signature bracelet in rose gold, sweet 6 motif rose gold alhambra bracelet, vca btf butterfly ring in mop and pave (yes i finally pulled the trigger and i love it so so much!!).

Most recently, I purchased a C De Cartier rose gold chain necklace with the diamond being 0.5 carat. Keep in mind that I don't have any other necklaces (not even any fashion jewelry necklaces). I am not sure whether I should return this necklace and get another bangle (from VCA or another instead) instead or maybe keep it? Here are some of my thoughts:

1. I don't think I should stack my perlee signature bangle with the sweet 6 motif because it would scratch and get tangled. however, if i wear perlee on one wrist and sweet 6 motif on another wrist it looks a bit...unconventional. But I think if i stack the perlee signature with another bangle on one wrist and then wear the sweet 6 motif on another wrist, then it would look good. However, I am not sure which other bangle to get. Any ideas?
2. I thought about returning the c de cartier necklace and get a skinny love bangle to stack with perlee, though i have never seen this combination. But then I won't have any necklaces. But then again I have noticed most people don't wear earrings+necklace+bracelets. It seems like it's better to just do earrings+bracelet OR necklace+bracelet OR earrings+necklace. I want something I can wear every day.
3 So based on my small collection, should I return the c de cartier necklace and get another bangle intead? Suppose I can only have one but not both


----------



## Babsiegirl

isabelmidori said:


> Hello everybody! I have a question for you guys and need some advice. I generally don't buy jewerly very often and I only have some costume earrings from chanel and dior previously. And recently I started my fine jewelry collection and it's pretty limited compared to most of you. Right now I have: VCA magic mop clip on earrings, perlee signature bracelet in rose gold, sweet 6 motif rose gold alhambra bracelet, vca btf butterfly ring in mop and pave (yes i finally pulled the trigger and i love it so so much!!).
> 
> Most recently, I purchased a C De Cartier rose gold chain necklace with the diamond being 0.5 carat. Keep in mind that I don't have any other necklaces (not even any fashion jewelry necklaces). I am not sure whether I should return this necklace and get another bangle (from VCA or another instead) instead or maybe keep it? Here are some of my thoughts:
> 
> 1. I don't think I should stack my perlee signature bangle with the sweet 6 motif because it would scratch and get tangled. however, if i wear perlee on one wrist and sweet 6 motif on another wrist it looks a bit...unconventional. But I think if i stack the perlee signature with another bangle on one wrist and then wear the sweet 6 motif on another wrist, then it would look good. However, I am not sure which other bangle to get. Any ideas?
> 2. I thought about returning the c de cartier necklace and get a skinny love bangle to stack with perlee, though i have never seen this combination. But then I won't have any necklaces. But then again I have noticed most people don't wear earrings+necklace+bracelets. It seems like it's better to just do earrings+bracelet OR necklace+bracelet OR earrings+necklace. I want something I can wear every day.
> 3 So based on my small collection, should I return the c de cartier necklace and get another bangle intead? Suppose I can only have one but not both


I would keep the necklace. Half carat is a great size!! When I go out I have my watch on my left and at least a couple of bracelets on my right wrist, earrings always as my hair is short, and I always wear a necklace. Some may say it’s too much, but I’ve been doing it for years. It’s whatever makes you comfortable. Would love to see a pic of the necklace!


----------



## shinelove20

isabelmidori said:


> Hello everybody! I have a question for you guys and need some advice. I generally don't buy jewerly very often and I only have some costume earrings from chanel and dior previously. And recently I started my fine jewelry collection and it's pretty limited compared to most of you. Right now I have: VCA magic mop clip on earrings, perlee signature bracelet in rose gold, sweet 6 motif rose gold alhambra bracelet, vca btf butterfly ring in mop and pave (yes i finally pulled the trigger and i love it so so much!!).
> 
> Most recently, I purchased a C De Cartier rose gold chain necklace with the diamond being 0.5 carat. Keep in mind that I don't have any other necklaces (not even any fashion jewelry necklaces). I am not sure whether I should return this necklace and get another bangle (from VCA or another instead) instead or maybe keep it? Here are some of my thoughts:
> 
> 1. I don't think I should stack my perlee signature bangle with the sweet 6 motif because it would scratch and get tangled. however, if i wear perlee on one wrist and sweet 6 motif on another wrist it looks a bit...unconventional. But I think if i stack the perlee signature with another bangle on one wrist and then wear the sweet 6 motif on another wrist, then it would look good. However, I am not sure which other bangle to get. Any ideas?
> 2. I thought about returning the c de cartier necklace and get a skinny love bangle to stack with perlee, though i have never seen this combination. But then I won't have any necklaces. But then again I have noticed most people don't wear earrings+necklace+bracelets. It seems like it's better to just do earrings+bracelet OR necklace+bracelet OR earrings+necklace. I want something I can wear every day.
> 3 So based on my small collection, should I return the c de cartier necklace and get another bangle intead? Suppose I can only have one but not both



I would also keep the necklace - I think necklaces add such a nice touch of glow to our faces, even tho it's hard to look down and admire them unlike bracelets haha which are fantastic eye candy. Maybe you can start growing your bracelet collection slowly now!


----------



## dm213

Hi everyone, I could use your help with choosing a size of the diamants legers necklace. I would like to get one for my wife as a push gift because I know that she has wanted a new yellow gold diamond pendant necklace for daily wear. I am having trouble choosing between sizes. There seem to be more posts of size small, but I am unsure if people more commonly choose that over the size large due to price or aesthetics. It may be too subjective for anyone to really help, but I thought it was worth asking. If it matters for sizing, my wife is petite (5’2” and a small frame). I am just unsure whether the large or small would be better for daily wear and maybe layering other necklaces on occasion. Thank you for any help!


----------



## vvendyu

dm213 said:


> Hi everyone, I could use your help with choosing a size of the diamants legers necklace. I would like to get one for my wife as a push gift because I know that she has wanted a new yellow gold diamond pendant necklace for daily wear. I am having trouble choosing between sizes. There seem to be more posts of size small, but I am unsure if people more commonly choose that over the size large due to price or aesthetics. It may be too subjective for anyone to really help, but I thought it was worth asking. If it matters for sizing, my wife is petite (5’2” and a small frame). I am just unsure whether the large or small would be better for daily wear and maybe layering other necklaces on occasion. Thank you for any help!


First off, congratulations! Secondly, I think most people choose the diamanté leger line because they want a very dainty diamond. If your wife likes dainty jewelry, you can’t go wrong with a leger. I have the small and I think it’s so sweet and dainty. But you can not go wrong with a bigger diamond. I don’t think you wife will be unhappy with a larger diamond


----------



## Chaton

dm213 said:


> Hi everyone, I could use your help with choosing a size of the diamants legers necklace. I would like to get one for my wife as a push gift because I know that she has wanted a new yellow gold diamond pendant necklace for daily wear. I am having trouble choosing between sizes. There seem to be more posts of size small, but I am unsure if people more commonly choose that over the size large due to price or aesthetics. It may be too subjective for anyone to really help, but I thought it was worth asking. If it matters for sizing, my wife is petite (5’2” and a small frame). I am just unsure whether the large or small would be better for daily wear and maybe layering other necklaces on occasion. Thank you for any help!



I agree with the above - go for the larger size diamond.  I am petite and have tried this necklace on before - the whole Diamants Légers line contain relatively small size diamonds so they can easily be worn for everyday.


----------



## dm213

Thank you both for the advice! I think that you’re right — she is not going to be unhappy about the larger diamond, especially since it’s still relatively dainty/small. Now I just need to make an appointment at one of the nearby Cartier locations. After reading about some of the experiences that people have had ordering online, it seems better to go in store...or at least order from the store over the phone.


----------



## Chaton

Today I tried on the C de Cartier Diamond Necklace as well as the 1895 Necklace.

1st Pic: C de Cartier
Both PG size .30ct (G, VS1) and .50ct (G, VVS1)

2nd Pic:
C de Cartier (PG .50ct) vs. 1895 (YG .50ct G, VVS1)

The 1 carat looked too huge for everyday to me so I’m not considering that one at all.

I plan to get the .50ct size when I decide on one of these necklaces; however, I can’t decide if I prefer the C de Cartier style or the 1895 style.

I like the weight of the C design, the boldness of the design as well as how it makes the diamond look square and more substantial; whereas, I also like the 1895 as it is a timeless design, looks daintier and makes the diamond appear like it’s floating.  I think I’m leaning toward the 1895 necklace.

My husband prefers the 1895 design and states the YG looks better on me, and I agree as I like YG for earrings and necklaces while I like RG for my bracelets and rings at the moment.


----------



## Tolstoi123

Chaton said:


> Today I tried on the C de Cartier Diamond Necklace as well as the 1895 Necklace.
> 
> 1st Pic: C de Cartier
> Both PG size .30ct (G, VS1) and .50ct (G, VVS1)
> 
> 2nd Pic:
> C de Cartier (PG .50ct) vs. 1895 (YG .50ct G, VVS1)
> 
> The 1 carat looked too huge for everyday to me so I’m not considering that one at all.
> 
> I plan to get the .50ct size when I decide on one of these necklaces; however, I can’t decide if I prefer the C de Cartier style or the 1895 style.
> 
> I like the weight of the C design, the boldness of the design as well as how it makes the diamond look square and more substantial; whereas, I also like the 1895 as it is a timeless design, looks daintier and makes the diamond appear like it’s floating.  I think I’m leaning toward the 1895 necklace.
> 
> My husband prefers the 1895 design and states the YG looks better on me, and I agree as I like YG for earrings and necklaces while I like RG for my bracelets and rings at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 4916020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916021


I feel the 1895 is more classic and elegant whereas the C is more of a statement! I strongly prefer the 1895 but I am clearly biased since I own one myself . It looks more refined IMO and yes I like the floating diamond effect!
It looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## Tolstoi123

dm213 said:


> Thank you both for the advice! I think that you’re right — she is not going to be unhappy about the larger diamond, especially since it’s still relatively dainty/small. Now I just need to make an appointment at one of the nearby Cartier locations. After reading about some of the experiences that people have had ordering online, it seems better to go in store...or at least order from the store over the phone.


Agreed with the above comments! Since both diamond are small it remains very dainty and honestly there is not a world of difference between the two. I tried both on a few months ago, here are some not so great pictures but it gives an idea of the proportions.


----------



## xsimplicity

Chaton said:


> Today I tried on the C de Cartier Diamond Necklace as well as the 1895 Necklace.
> 
> 1st Pic: C de Cartier
> Both PG size .30ct (G, VS1) and .50ct (G, VVS1)
> 
> 2nd Pic:
> C de Cartier (PG .50ct) vs. 1895 (YG .50ct G, VVS1)
> 
> The 1 carat looked too huge for everyday to me so I’m not considering that one at all.
> 
> I plan to get the .50ct size when I decide on one of these necklaces; however, I can’t decide if I prefer the C de Cartier style or the 1895 style.
> 
> I like the weight of the C design, the boldness of the design as well as how it makes the diamond look square and more substantial; whereas, I also like the 1895 as it is a timeless design, looks daintier and makes the diamond appear like it’s floating.  I think I’m leaning toward the 1895 necklace.
> 
> My husband prefers the 1895 design and states the YG looks better on me, and I agree as I like YG for earrings and necklaces while I like RG for my bracelets and rings at the moment.



Thanks for this comparison picture! I recently fell in love with the C De Cartier necklace and have been itching to get one. Only problem is that I don’t live close to a boutique to try on the sizes. It’s hard to gauge from pictures without actually trying it on. My SA showed me a picture of 0.59 vs 1.02 carat and I’m definitely leaning towards the 0.59. We’re doing a video chat in a few days so hopefully I can make a decision then.


----------



## Chaton

xsimplicity said:


> Thanks for this comparison picture! I recently fell in love with the C De Cartier necklace and have been itching to get one. Only problem is that I don’t live close to a boutique to try on the sizes. It’s hard to gauge from pictures without actually trying it on. My SA showed me a picture of 0.59 vs 1.02 carat and I’m definitely leaning towards the 0.59. We’re doing a video chat in a few days so hopefully I can make a decision then.



You are welcome.  Honestly, I think the 1 carat is a bit too huge especially in the C de Cartier design, which I think makes the diamond look sooo much bigger, even the .30 carat looks really nice and substantial in my opinion due to the thick gold setting surrounding the diamond.  Having said that, how can anyone go wrong with a bigger diamond size, right?  We can all MAKE IT WORK! LOL

Let us know what you decide.  The C de Cartier setting is GORGEOUS!


----------



## xsimplicity

Chaton said:


> You are welcome.  Honestly, I think the 1 carat is a bit too huge especially in the C de Cartier design, which I think makes the diamond look sooo much bigger, even the .30 carat looks really nice and substantial in my opinion due to the thick gold setting surrounding the diamond.  Having said that, how can anyone go wrong with a bigger diamond size, right?  We can all MAKE IT WORK! LOL
> 
> Let us know what you decide.  The C de Cartier setting is GORGEOUS!



After seeing the 1 carat, I knew it was too big for me. So I started contemplating 0.3 and 0.5, which is why I so appreciate your picture!

For anyone who wants eye candy, here’s the 0.59 vs 1.02 carat.


----------



## Chaton

I agree.  It's one of those times where less is more.  It's almost too much as the setting has to be bigger, and then I just think it takes away from the whole diamond and delicate setting - like almost too BOLD!  

When I tried them on, I love the delicateness of the .30 ct to be honest, but I thought I could go a little bigger and that's why I am considering the .50 ct.

Btw, I have done a little bit of research on diamond color and settings that may help you narrow your selection or carat size.   When diamonds are set in YG/RG the diamond can get away with being a lower color than when set in WG because any yellow in the diamond will be more visible in white settings.  Therefore, being that it is set in RG, the diamond color has an advantage as even if it is a lesser grade, you can get away with it because the novice eye will not notice it.  Moreover, when a diamond is in a setting, even gemologists will get the color 1 grade off unless the diamond is free standing.


----------



## xsimplicity

Chaton said:


> I agree.  It's one of those times where less is more.  It's almost too much as the setting has to be bigger, and then I just think it takes away from the whole diamond and delicate setting - like almost too BOLD!
> 
> When I tried them on, I love the delicateness of the .30 ct to be honest, but I thought I could go a little bigger and that's why I am considering the .50 ct.
> 
> Btw, I have done a little bit of research on diamond color and settings that may help you narrow your selection or carat size.   When diamonds are set in YG/RG the diamond can get away with being a lower color than when set in WG because any yellow in the diamond will be more visible in white settings.  Therefore, being that it is set in RG, the diamond color has an advantage as even if it is a lesser grade, you can get away with it because the novice eye will not notice it.  Moreover, when a diamond is in a setting, even gemologists will get the color 1 grade off unless the diamond is free standing.



We must be of like minds because I was researching diamonds tonight too! I definitely want it to be RG. And I’m thinking at least G color. If I’m going to be paying a good amount of money for this, I’d prefer a good quality diamond.


----------



## xsimplicity

Atlas, it is mines! Specs: 0.5 carat, G color, VVS1, pink gold


----------



## Chaton

xsimplicity said:


> Atlas, it is mines! Specs: 0.5 carat, G color, VVS1, pink gold
> 
> View attachment 4935751
> View attachment 4935752



Oh, congrats!  THAT is so GORGEOUS and LOVELY on you!  Excellent choice - just STUNNING!  I am planning on getting my solitaire necklace next year for my birthday so I have to wait!   I'm so happy for you, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## xsimplicity

Chaton said:


> Oh, congrats!  THAT is so GORGEOUS and LOVELY on you!  Excellent choice - just STUNNING!  I am planning on getting my solitaire necklace next year for my birthday so I have to wait!   I'm so happy for you, and thanks for sharing!



Thank you! I absolutely love it! The size is just perfect imo, not too big, not too small. Cant wait to see yours when you get it


----------



## ChanellenahC

xsimplicity said:


> Atlas, it is mines! Specs: 0.5 carat, G color, VVS1, pink gold
> 
> View attachment 4935751
> View attachment 4935752


Gorgeous!! I know the cost depends on carat size but does anyone know the price range of this necklace? I think I need one. Haha!


----------



## xsimplicity

ChanellenahC said:


> Gorgeous!! I know the cost depends on carat size but does anyone know the price range of this necklace? I think I need one. Haha!



Here are some prices:
.50ct G VVS1 $8750CAD/6650USD
.53ct G VVS1 $9150CAD/6950USD
.55ct G VVS1 $9400CAD/7200USD
.52ct G VS1 $8400CAD/6400USD
.50ct G VVS2 $8400CAD/6400USD
.51ct H $7750CAD
1.02ct $23,900CAD

I’m starting to think I need one in white gold in 0.3ct for a daintier look and well as matching studs..


----------



## ChanellenahC

xsimplicity said:


> Here are some prices:
> .50ct G VVS1 $8750CAD/6650USD
> .53ct G VVS1 $9150CAD/6950USD
> .55ct G VVS1 $9400CAD/7200USD
> .52ct G VS1 $8400CAD/6400USD
> .50ct G VVS2 $8400CAD/6400USD
> .51ct H $7750CAD
> 1.02ct $23,900CAD
> 
> I’m starting to think I need one in white gold in 0.3ct for a daintier look and well as matching studs..


Thanks! Anyone know what the smallest and largest carat size this necklace is available in?


----------



## sonicxml

Here are some WG pictures from my SA for your reference. Can’t remember the exact ct and price but  the center stones are ~0.2ct. Some are on the larger side e.g. the halo one (destinee?) is about 0.28ct I believe? Also it is the most expensive among all (~$3200 ish I would say).
Left to right, top to bottom:
diamants legers large, c de Cartier, destinee?, 1895


top to bottom: destinee?, d’amour


----------



## xsimplicity

ChanellenahC said:


> Thanks! Anyone know what the smallest and largest carat size this necklace is available in?



As per their website: C de Cartier necklace, 18K white gold, set with a brilliant-cut diamond available in 0.18 to 0.34 carats, 0.50 to 0.79 carats and 1.00 to 2.99 carats.


----------



## ChanellenahC

xsimplicity said:


> As per their website: C de Cartier necklace, 18K white gold, set with a brilliant-cut diamond available in 0.18 to 0.34 carats, 0.50 to 0.79 carats and 1.00 to 2.99 carats.


Thanks for posting the info. It didn’t show show up on the website when I searched for it, only the version with the pearl.


----------



## xsimplicity

More eye candy. This is on the shortest setting - don’t think I’d ever wear it like this. I actually want to extend it by 4 cm but have to wait until lockdown is over. Honestly obsessed.


----------



## sonicxml

sonicxml said:


> top to bottom: destinee?, d’amour


Woops, actually the top one is d'amour


----------



## ChanellenahC

xsimplicity said:


> More eye candy. This is on the shortest setting - don’t think I’d ever wear it like this. I actually want to extend it by 4 cm but have to wait until lockdown is over. Honestly obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 4937805


So pretty! Can/do you wear it 24/7?


----------



## xsimplicity

ChanellenahC said:


> So pretty! Can/do you wear it 24/7?



I personally find it a tad bit big for daily wear, which is why I want to buy a smaller version in white gold. I love love love this necklace. It instantly became my favorite.


----------



## Louish

My new everyday necklace - JUC diamond necklace in rose gold. Diamonds on one side (pictured), plain on the other (except for some diamonds around the nail head. Absolutely in love with this necklace.


----------



## ChanellenahC

Chaton said:


> Today I tried on the C de Cartier Diamond Necklace as well as the 1895 Necklace.
> 
> 1st Pic: C de Cartier
> Both PG size .30ct (G, VS1) and .50ct (G, VVS1)
> 
> 2nd Pic:
> C de Cartier (PG .50ct) vs. 1895 (YG .50ct G, VVS1)
> 
> The 1 carat looked too huge for everyday to me so I’m not considering that one at all.
> 
> I plan to get the .50ct size when I decide on one of these necklaces; however, I can’t decide if I prefer the C de Cartier style or the 1895 style.
> 
> I like the weight of the C design, the boldness of the design as well as how it makes the diamond look square and more substantial; whereas, I also like the 1895 as it is a timeless design, looks daintier and makes the diamond appear like it’s floating.  I think I’m leaning toward the 1895 necklace.
> 
> My husband prefers the 1895 design and states the YG looks better on me, and I agree as I like YG for earrings and necklaces while I like RG for my bracelets and rings at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 4916020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916021


Chaton, do you recall the price of that .30 G, VS1?


----------



## xsimplicity

ChanellenahC said:


> Chaton, do you recall the price of that .30 G, VS1?



My SA said that the 0.3ct, G, VVS1 is $4700CAD, 0.32 $4850CAD.


----------



## Purrrple

Louish said:


> My new everyday necklace - JUC diamond necklace in rose gold. Diamonds on one side (pictured), plain on the other (except for some diamonds around the nail head. Absolutely in love with this necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939114



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello all - fairly new to Cartier and I wanted a white gold necklace to go with my pearl earrings from T&Co. I was wondering which necklace you guys think goes well w the earrings or just which style you prefer? Thank you!


----------



## opheliadaze

xsimplicity said:


> More eye candy. This is on the shortest setting - don’t think I’d ever wear it like this. I actually want to extend it by 4 cm but have to wait until lockdown is over. Honestly obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 4937805


Stunning! What are the chain lengths for this? 14 to 16 inches?


----------



## Louish

k5ml3k said:


> Hello all - fairly new to Cartier and I wanted a white gold necklace to go with my pearl earrings from T&Co. I was wondering which necklace you guys think goes well w the earrings or just which style you prefer? Thank you!


I prefer the interlocking rings on you. Really lovely


----------



## JY1217

my first panthers de Cartier necklace! The boutique had it sent away for length readjustment directly after my purchase and it came back looking perfect!


----------



## scheurin

When I saw this Panthère piece first on their website I was like wtf but now I adore it. Congrats to Cartier.

Are there 1 or 2 Tsavorites?


----------



## Chaton

k5ml3k said:


> Hello all - fairly new to Cartier and I wanted a white gold necklace to go with my pearl earrings from T&Co. I was wondering which necklace you guys think goes well w the earrings or just which style you prefer? Thank you!



You should take a look at the C de Cartier diamond solitaire necklaces to go with your earrings in white gold.  I think it would match perfectly.  Personally, I am not a fan of the other two necklaces by Cartier.



			CRN7405500 - C de Cartier necklace - White gold, diamond - Cartier


----------



## JY1217

scheurin said:


> When I saw this Panthère piece first on their website I was like wtf but now I adore it. Congrats to Cartier.
> 
> Are there 1 or 2 Tsavorites?


Thanks. It has two tiny tsavorites as the eyes.


----------



## k5ml3k

Louish said:


> I prefer the interlocking rings on you. Really lovely


Thank you! Will have to take a look at it again


----------



## purseluv

k5ml3k said:


> Hello all - fairly new to Cartier and I wanted a white gold necklace to go with my pearl earrings from T&Co. I was wondering which necklace you guys think goes well w the earrings or just which style you prefer? Thank you!



I prefer the second Love two chain one on you!


----------



## k5ml3k

purseluv said:


> I prefer the second Love two chain one on you!


Ooh thank you! I think I might be leaning towards that one but wanted to check them out again


----------



## splurgetothemax

Dode99 said:


> IMO Cartier classic pieces are good investment. I only buy branded classic pieces in case I decided to sell them later. Unbranded jewelry in my country don't pay well esp if they're diamonds unless I decided to sell them thro international sites like Ebay which I don't like or trust. After all It's not my fault that I have an expensive taste  .


I know that Iam 4 years late but I would like to say that here in Kuwait is also the same. Better buy branded jewelry than bigger/brighter non branded ones. The resell value for branded jewelry is almost guaranteed and will sell fast. Women here wear their VCA and Cartier bracelet everywhere including to the hospital even during pandemic. And opening a box from Cartier would definitely make any women's heart beat faster!


----------



## scheurin

JY1217 said:


> my first panthers de Cartier necklace! The boutique had it sent away for length readjustment directly after my purchase and it came back looking perfect!



Just wondering I do not see them on the German website anymore?


----------



## Yodabest

scheurin said:


> Just wondering I do not see them on the German website anymore?



It’s being phased out It came off the website a couple months ago (US)


----------



## caffeine11

Love double love pendant


----------



## JY1217

scheurin said:


> Just wondering I do not see them on the German website anymore?


Mine was purchased a while ago but as I said, it was sent for an extension that’s why I got it back recently.....my SA did mention mine was only one when he ordered it though.. 

I think they have taken it down before Christmas because I am pretty sure I still saw it on the website in November.


----------



## umamanikam

New purchase of amulette .Love love it


----------



## Far88

k5ml3k said:


> Hello all - fairly new to Cartier and I wanted a white gold necklace to go with my pearl earrings from T&Co. I was wondering which necklace you guys think goes well w the earrings or just which style you prefer? Thank you!



I'm in the same boat. 
I just can't choose. 
Which one did you end up getting?


----------



## Far88

JY1217 said:


> my first panthers de Cartier necklace! The boutique had it sent away for length readjustment directly after my purchase and it came back looking perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943129


Is this still available?
It's not on the Cartier website anymore.


----------



## Lpchickster

scheurin said:


> When I saw this Panthère piece first on their website I was like wtf but now I adore it. Congrats to Cartier.
> 
> Are there 1 or 2 Tsavorites?


Loll, I felt the same, but after looking at it on the Cartier GB website over and over, I bought it in the small, wg,  diamonds,  and emeralds. I LOVE it.


----------



## Fashforward

JY1217 said:


> my first panthers de Cartier necklace! The boutique had it sent away for length readjustment directly after my purchase and it came back looking perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943129


This is on my wishlist. Do you have a pic of it on for reference?


----------



## Fashforward

My most recent purchase - the new JUC torque or choker. It’s my fave piece so far.


----------



## sandra w

looking good,    i asume your are in a shop with the mask on ?


----------



## skyqueen

Fashforward said:


> My most recent purchase - the new JUC torque or choker. It’s my fave piece so far.


Fabulous!


----------



## Fashforward

sandra w said:


> looking good,    i asume your are in a shop with the mask on ?


Yep!


----------



## MaggyH

Fashforward said:


> My most recent purchase - the new JUC torque or choker. It’s my fave piece so far.


It looks so good on you! What size did you take?


----------



## scheurin

... and how to put it on / off


----------



## nicole0612

Fashforward said:


> My most recent purchase - the new JUC torque or choker. It’s my fave piece so far.


Very pretty, I like the whole look. What is on either side of your clash ring? Are they the small perlee rings?


----------



## Fashforward

MaggyH said:


> It looks so good on you! What size did you take?



Thanks! Great question! The one in the pic is size 29.5 but I ended up with the 31.5 which was slightly bigger and a better fit for me.


----------



## Fashforward

scheurin said:


> ... and how to put it on / off


It opens like the sm JUC bracelet but the. Locks in place like the new JUC bracelet closing mechanism. So it’s flexible but then locks in the head of the screw.


----------



## Fashforward

nicole0612 said:


> Very pretty, I like the whole look. What is on either side of your clash ring? Are they the small perlee rings?


Thank you! They are my wedding diamond bands in rose gold. They are bezel rings.


----------



## Fashforward

Here is a closer look


nicole0612 said:


> Very pretty, I like the whole look. What is on either side of your clash ring? Are they the small perlee rings?


----------



## MaggyH

Fashforward said:


> Thanks! Great question! The one in the pic is size 29.5 but I ended up with the 31.5 which was slightly bigger and a better fit for me.


Could you post some mod pictures when you can please? I will need the 31.5 size too.


----------



## Fashforward

MaggyH said:


> Could you post some mod pictures when you can please? I will need the 31.5 size too.


Yes sure- it’s wrapped up until Nov. 1- my wedding anniversary- so I will take mod shots for you and also some pics to explain how it opens/closes on Nov. 2. Promised my hubby not to open it before…


----------



## Fashforward

Fashforward said:


> Yes sure- it’s wrapped up until Nov. 1- my wedding anniversary- so I will take mod shots for you and also some pics to explain how it opens/closes on Nov. 2. Promised my hubby not to open it before…





MaggyH said:


> Could you post some mod pictures when you can please? I will need the 31.5 size too.


I found this on Instagram by @shoppursemomma and it looks like the 31.5 btw.


----------



## MaggyH

Fashforward said:


> I found this on Instagram by @shoppursemomma and it looks like the 31.5 btw.


Thank you, it looks so nice! I'll have to go to try it on soon


----------



## Fashforward

MaggyH said:


> Thank you, it looks so nice! I'll have to go to try it on soon


Yes I totally recommend it- you get the same look at the thicker one but it’s more wearable and 1/2 the price. I can’t wait to start wearing it! Share your pics/experience when you go. It is flexible so don’t worry about it but it locks in place so can’t bend while you’re wearing it.


----------



## MaggyH

Fashforward said:


> Yes I totally recommend it- you get the same look at the thicker one but it’s more wearable and 1/2 the price. I can’t wait to start wearing it! Share your pics/experience when you go. It is flexible so don’t worry about it but it locks in place so can’t bend while you’re wearing it.


Does it feel quite heavy after a while on your neck, or is it quite comfortable?


----------



## nicole0612

Fashforward said:


> Here is a closer look


So beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## lxrac

Fashforward said:


> Here is a closer look



LØVE your clash ring! That's My next ring.  Large or regular size?


----------



## Fashforward

MaggyH said:


> Does it feel quite heavy after a while on your neck, or is it quite comfortable?


It is very comfortable. It’s heavy enough to be substantial but it’s light enough to be super comfortable. It’s hollow like the sm JUC bracelet. I can’t wear heavy necklaces because I get a headache for some reason and that’s why I couldn’t get the clash choker, the full one in this pic, but JUC is lighter and super comfy. The clash is heavy and I could “feel” it walking around the store. That’s why I ended up with JUC.


----------



## Fashforward

lxrac said:


> LØVE your clash ring! That's My next ring.  Large or regular size?


This is the smaller one- I initially wanted the medium size but they didn’t have my size in it. My fingers are tiny, size 44- so I ended up with the smaller in size 45 and it was still a bit big so that’s why I paired it with my bands to secure it and it actually looks great. If I got the medium I probably wouldn’t be able to stack! I have a lot of gold color Jewlery so I needed a gold band and this is perfect, it’s so unique and fun and edgy, and I love how it goes all the way around so no matter how it turns it still sparkles in the light! Totally recommend it. Also, it won’t show scratches much, my love ring is all scratched up! Same with bracelets.


----------



## nicole0612

I have a necklace question. I have seen the gorgeous Santos and Spartacus necklaces posted in action photos and have been thinking about buying a large-link necklace to wear pendants on. I also love the VCA Byzantine large-link necklace, but those links are a bit too large. I cannot find the Spartacus necklace online it seems to be very similar to the Santos. Is the Santos the best large-link necklace currently offered? Perhaps it replaced the Spartacus necklace that some members here own? Does anyone know what the difference is, if any. I will be buying from the website, so I won’t be able to try on before purchasing.


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> I have a necklace question. I have seen the gorgeous Santos and Spartacus necklaces posted in action photos and have been thinking about buying a large-link necklace to wear pendants on. I also love the VCA Byzantine large-link necklace, but those links are a bit too large. I cannot find the Spartacus necklace online it seems to be very similar to the Santos. Is the Santos the best large-link necklace currently offered? Perhaps it replaced the Spartacus necklace that some members here own? Does anyone know what the difference is, if any. I will be buying from the website, so I won’t be able to try on before purchasing.


Hi nicole0612! I only have Santos and have not seen the Spartacus. I found the link on Santos to be medium size. I would love it to be a bit thicker but nevertheless functional when worn layered or on its own. I also got mine online, bought blind and waited 4 months to be ordered and shipped last year! What gold colour are you after?


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> Hi nicole0612! I only have Santos and have not seen the Spartacus. I found the link on Santos to be medium size. I would love it to be a bit thicker but nevertheless functional when worn layered or on its own. I also got mine online, bought blind and waited 4 months to be ordered and shipped last year! What gold colour are you after?


Thank you! I think it will be so useful. I will get it in yellow gold and plan to wear my VCA Rose de Noel clipped to it as a pendant. Do you know if you purchased the small model or the large model? The small one is extremely well-priced but I wonder if the photos I have seen members post are of the small model or large model.


----------



## gagabag

Oooh that would be a lovely pair! Mine is the smaller size (better price) and roughly the same length as 10+5 vintage alhambra. I was told by CS the larger piece was not necessarily thicker but just longer, but I suspect it’s both given the price. Would be nice to compare…


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> Oooh that would be a lovely pair! Mine is the smaller size (better price) and roughly the same length as 10+5 vintage alhambra. I was told by CS the larger piece was not necessarily thicker but just longer, but I suspect it’s both given the price. Would be nice to compare…


Thank you so much. I think I will go for it! I hope the wait is not too long


----------



## iluvpandora

Fashforward said:


> This is the smaller one- I initially wanted the medium size but they didn’t have my size in it. My fingers are tiny, size 44- so I ended up with the smaller in size 45 and it was still a bit big so that’s why I paired it with my bands to secure it and it actually looks great. If I got the medium I probably wouldn’t be able to stack! I have a lot of gold color Jewlery so I needed a gold band and this is perfect, it’s so unique and fun and edgy, and I love how it goes all the way around so no matter how it turns it still sparkles in the light! Totally recommend it. Also, it won’t show scratches much, my love ring is all scratched up! Same with bracelets.


Love the stack! What size are your bracelets? Is your clash the medium size ? flexible or hard bangle?  TiA


----------



## jenayb

Wanted to chime in here with some pics of the JUC choker as it seems there isn't a huge presence here. I picked this up after admiring my girlfriend's on a recent girls' trip... legit couldn't stop thining about it!  

This is a piece that I think is a statement on its own but is also effortless and can easily be stacked with other pieces. I'm not sure why it isn't popular.. maybe because photos don't do it justice? I didn't really understand this piece until I saw my girlfriend with hers, and then actually tried it on. I think it may be my favourite that I own now.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

jenaywins said:


> Wanted to chime in here with some pics of the JUC choker as it seems there isn't a huge presence here. I picked this up after admiring my girlfriend's on a recent girls' trip... legit couldn't stop thining about it!
> 
> This is a piece that I think is a statement on its own but is also effortless and can easily be stacked with other pieces. I'm not sure why it isn't popular.. maybe because photos don't do it justice? I didn't really understand this piece until I saw my girlfriend with hers, and then actually tried it on. I think it may be my favourite that I own now.
> 
> View attachment 5390742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390744
> 
> View attachment 5390745


That is gorgeous! I love chokers and I love this. Are there certain sizes, or is it a one size fits all?


----------



## papertiger

jenaywins said:


> Wanted to chime in here with some pics of the JUC choker as it seems there isn't a huge presence here. I picked this up after admiring my girlfriend's on a recent girls' trip... legit couldn't stop thining about it!
> 
> This is a piece that I think is a statement on its own but is also effortless and can easily be stacked with other pieces. I'm not sure why it isn't popular.. maybe because photos don't do it justice? I didn't really understand this piece until I saw my girlfriend with hers, and then actually tried it on. I think it may be my favourite that I own now.
> 
> View attachment 5390742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390744
> 
> View attachment 5390745



It looks lovely on _her_. It doesn't look good on everybody, but she looks beautiful and very cool.


----------



## jenayb

papertiger said:


> It looks lovely on _her_. It doesn't look good on everybody, but she looks beautiful and very cool.



Thank you, but.. Sorry, who is "her?" The photos are of me with mine that I felt I would share..?


----------



## jenayb

Mid Century Gal said:


> That is gorgeous! I love chokers and I love this. Are there certain sizes, or is it a one size fits all?



Thanks!! I love it, too!  

There are multiple sizes as it lays different on everyone. The one I have on is a medium.


----------



## papertiger

jenaywins said:


> Thank you, but.. Sorry, who is "her?" The photos are of me with mine that I felt I would share..?



Ah, you then. Sorry, I thought it may be your gf, I meant whoever's in the pictures. If that's you, then _you_ look lovely


----------



## Suncatcher

jenaywins said:


> Wanted to chime in here with some pics of the JUC choker as it seems there isn't a huge presence here. I picked this up after admiring my girlfriend's on a recent girls' trip... legit couldn't stop thining about it!
> 
> This is a piece that I think is a statement on its own but is also effortless and can easily be stacked with other pieces. I'm not sure why it isn't popular.. maybe because photos don't do it justice? I didn't really understand this piece until I saw my girlfriend with hers, and then actually tried it on. I think it may be my favourite that I own now.
> 
> View attachment 5390742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390744
> 
> View attachment 5390745


This looks awesome on you.


----------



## jenayb

Suncatcher said:


> This looks awesome on you.



Thank you!!!


----------



## hhw

jenaywins said:


> Wanted to chime in here with some pics of the JUC choker as it seems there isn't a huge presence here. I picked this up after admiring my girlfriend's on a recent girls' trip... legit couldn't stop thining about it!
> 
> This is a piece that I think is a statement on its own but is also effortless and can easily be stacked with other pieces. I'm not sure why it isn't popular.. maybe because photos don't do it justice? I didn't really understand this piece until I saw my girlfriend with hers, and then actually tried it on. I think it may be my favourite that I own now.
> 
> View attachment 5390742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390744
> 
> View attachment 5390745


This is so stunning on you! You pair it beautifully with the clash. May I ask how the necklace comes on and off? Is the necklace mechanism like the regular size JUC bracelet? Also, is there a formula to calculate the size of necklace—saw it came in 29, 30, 31(?) on the website. (Edit: just saw your reply above regarding size). Thank you.

Enjoy your necklace!


----------



## jenayb

hhw said:


> This is so stunning on you! You pair it beautifully with the clash. May I ask how the necklace comes on and off? Is the necklace mechanism like the regular size JUC bracelet? Also, is there a formula to calculate the size of necklace—saw it came in 29, 30, 31(?) on the website. (Edit: just saw your reply above regarding size). Thank you.
> 
> Enjoy your necklace!



Hi!! Thank you! 
Taking it on and off is very easy, and I actually owe it to my gf who showed me how to work hers. It twists open much like the thin JUC and then just kind of lays in place once on the neck. It’s very forgiving!


----------



## hhw

Thank you so much @jenaywins 

That sounds secure in the best way (won’t fall off accidentally)!

I appreciate your reply!

It is a Wow piece and you look amazing!


----------



## jenayb

hhw said:


> Thank you so much @jenaywins
> 
> That sounds secure in the best way (won’t fall off accidentally)!
> 
> I appreciate your reply!
> 
> It is a Wow piece and you look amazing!



Of course!! And yes, it is very secure. I honestly can't think of a way that it possibly *could* fall off. With the necklace versus the bracelet, it is not the locking mechanism so much as the design of the necklace and the way it bends around the neck. I hope that you have the chance to try one soon!


----------



## Mcmd11

Does anyone have the rose gold clash necklace they could share photos? Contemplating but torn between medium and small. Thank you!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Mcmd11 said:


> Does anyone have the rose gold clash necklace they could share photos? Contemplating but torn between medium and small. Thank you!


I have the small.


----------



## Mcmd11

Cat Fondler said:


> I have the small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399827


Thank you so much for reply and photo. May I ask do you sleep with it on？


----------



## Cat Fondler

Of course. It’s not a very good photo—looks much nicer in person.
I do sleep with it on. The weight of the pendant has enough weight to it (but not uncomfortably heavy) to keep it centered on the front of my neck. I keep it on for weeks at a time, until I decide to change it for my love interlocking rings necklace.


----------



## Yodabest

Cat Fondler said:


> I have the small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399827



I debated this necklace a few months ago (went with the panthere) but I always circle back to this necklace and wonder if I should add it to my collection still. It looks so pretty on you!


----------



## Cat Fondler

PC1984 said:


> I debated this necklace a few months ago (went with the panthere) but I always circle back to this necklace and wonder if I should add it to my collection still. It looks so pretty on you!


That’s kind of you, thank you. I worried that the chain was too delicate for the pendant but my SA assured me it’s plenty strong. What I like about the interlocking rings necklace is the weight of the chain—it is heavier.


----------



## Yodabest

Cat Fondler said:


> That’s kind of you, thank you. I worried that the chain was too delicate for the pendant but my SA assured me it’s plenty strong. What I like about the interlocking rings necklace is the weight of the chain—it is heavier.



The chain looks perfect to me! I like that there’s a little something to it (similar to the chain on my panthere). It’s not just a plain chain.


----------



## gagabag

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much. I think I will go for it! I hope the wait is not too long


Did you get it?
I gave in and just ordered the YG, too! I’ve been wearing my WG quite a bit recently that I could justify getting the YG as well! Then I just noticed that it went down by AUD100 compared to last year! Win!


----------



## sandra w

Its very quiet here on the chat i must say lately......


----------



## nicole0612

gagabag said:


> Did you get it?
> I gave in and just ordered the YG, too! I’ve been wearing my WG quite a bit recently that I could justify getting the YG as well! Then I just noticed that it went down by AUD100 compared to last year! Win!


I haven’t yet, but I’m so glad you tagged me to let me know how much you still love yours. I am going to wait until I can fly to a city with a boutique in July. Congratulations on adding the YG! It makes it even sweeter that the price actually went down also.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Mcmd11 said:


> Does anyone have the rose gold clash necklace they could share photos? Contemplating but torn between medium and small. Thank you!


My is in Small size.and wear 24/7.


----------



## sandra w

This size looks very good on you


----------



## Fashforward

iluvpandora said:


> Love the stack! What size are your bracelets? Is your clash the medium size ? flexible or hard bangle?  TiA


My bracelets are medium clash - not the thin one the medium size and not the flexible the bangle one. I am also wearing the regular JUC in YG without diamonds.


----------



## Fashforward

jenaywins said:


> Wanted to chime in here with some pics of the JUC choker as it seems there isn't a huge presence here. I picked this up after admiring my girlfriend's on a recent girls' trip... legit couldn't stop thining about it!
> 
> This is a piece that I think is a statement on its own but is also effortless and can easily be stacked with other pieces. I'm not sure why it isn't popular.. maybe because photos don't do it justice? I didn't really understand this piece until I saw my girlfriend with hers, and then actually tried it on. I think it may be my favourite that I own now.
> 
> View attachment 5390742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390744
> 
> View attachment 5390745


Love mine too! It’s my fave Cartier piece. So happy I own one.


----------



## Fashforward

Fashforward said:


> Love mine too! It’s my fave Cartier piece. So happy I own one.


One more pic but it’s not super clear as it was dark. I’ll add more pics soon.


----------



## Fashforward

Th


jenaywins said:


> Wanted to chime in here with some pics of the JUC choker as it seems there isn't a huge presence here. I picked this up after admiring my girlfriend's on a recent girls' trip... legit couldn't stop thining about it!
> 
> This is a piece that I think is a statement on its own but is also effortless and can easily be stacked with other pieces. I'm not sure why it isn't popular.. maybe because photos don't do it justice? I didn't really understand this piece until I saw my girlfriend with hers, and then actually tried it on. I think it may be my favourite that I own now.
> 
> View attachment 5390742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390744
> 
> View attachment 5390745


This is in rose gold, right?


----------



## jenayb

Fashforward said:


> Th
> 
> This is in rose gold, right?


----------



## MrsJstar

jenaywins said:


> Wanted to chime in here with some pics of the JUC choker as it seems there isn't a huge presence here. I picked this up after admiring my girlfriend's on a recent girls' trip... legit couldn't stop thining about it!
> 
> This is a piece that I think is a statement on its own but is also effortless and can easily be stacked with other pieces. I'm not sure why it isn't popular.. maybe because photos don't do it justice? I didn't really understand this piece until I saw my girlfriend with hers, and then actually tried it on. I think it may be my favourite that I own now.
> 
> View attachment 5390742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390744
> 
> View attachment 5390745


Oh it looks so cool on you!! Now I need to try one on


----------



## Bambers

Hi all! Would like some input. DH got me the clash necklace with diamonds. I’m still deciding if it’s an everyday piece for me, but if it is, do you think there’s any problem sleeping and showering with it?   I sleep and shower with my plain JUC bracelet and small non-Cartier diamond studs, but something’s making me nervous about adding this to my 24/7 wear. But I’m also lazy and hate taking any jewelry other than my rings on and off, so I worry that I might not get a lot of use out of it. Thank you!


----------



## Cat Fondler

Bambers said:


> Hi all! Would like some input. DH got me the clash necklace with diamonds. I’m still deciding if it’s an everyday piece for me, but if it is, do you think there’s any problem sleeping and showering with it?   I sleep and shower with my plain JUC bracelet and small non-Cartier diamond studs, but something’s making me nervous about adding this to my 24/7 wear. But I’m also lazy and hate taking any jewelry other than my rings on and off, so I worry that I might not get a lot of use out of it. Thank you!


Nice! No problem at all to wear it 24/7. I have the small clash necklace without diamonds and I tend to wear a necklace for weeks at a time. I was concerned about the seemingly delicate chain but my SA assures me it is strong enough for daily wear. It’s also comfortable to wear 24/7. The weight of the pendant keeps it in place while sleeping. For me it does not migrate to the back of my neck.


----------



## Bambers

Cat Fondler said:


> Nice! No problem at all to wear it 24/7. I have the small clash necklace without diamonds and I tend to wear a necklace for weeks at a time. I was concerned about the seemingly delicate chain but my SA assures me it is strong enough for daily wear. It’s also comfortable to wear 24/7. The weight of the pendant keeps it in place while sleeping. For me it does not migrate to the back of my neck.



Thank you! The chain definitely seems delicate, esp in comparison to the weight of the pendant part. But like you said, the weight seems to help keep it in place. Glad to hear your SA said it’s strong enough for regular wear.


----------



## vgnsprkl

Fashforward said:


> My most recent purchase - the new JUC torque or choker. It’s my fave piece so far.


Really beautiful jewelry choices! May I ask what diamond cut you have for your earrings?


----------



## Fashforward

vgnsprkl said:


> Really beautiful jewelry choices! May I ask what diamond cut you have for your earrings?


Thank you! The earring shape is a triangle and it has 3 round stones inside mimicking the shape of a triangle.


----------



## vgnsprkl

Fashforward said:


> Thank you! The earring shape is a triangle and it has 3 round stones inside mimicking the shape of a triangle.


Cool! I love differently shaped studs. Great pick.


----------



## sassification

Would you still get A 1895 yellow gold necklace if you have a c d cartier in white gold necklace? I dont mix metals and i rceently have a gap in terms of yellow gold necklace. 

Am considering if to get the 1895 necklace that is classic and easy to wear vs something like VCA sweet mop or carnelian pendant or dior rose des vents necklace..


----------



## CoastalCouture

Is the 1895 a fixed location necklace or does the diamond move around on the chain? For me, with the C de Cartier being a fixed setting, having one where the setting hangs from a bale would make a big difference. Also, if the sizes of the diamonds are noticeably different from one another, you won't be duplicating the same look.


----------



## sassification

CoastalCouture said:


> Is the 1895 a fixed location necklace or does the diamond move around on the chain? For me, with the C de Cartier being a fixed setting, having one where the setting hangs from a bale would make a big difference. Also, if the sizes of the diamonds are noticeably different from one another, you won't be duplicating the same look.



Actually both are fixed location necklaces.. i happen to not like those where the diamond can shift around the chain.. my current one is 0.2 and the YG one is 0.24 so quite close i would think. 

The thing is 1895 one looks round but c d cartier looks square.. so they are subtly different. I also am into dainty pieces at the moment, so i no longer like VCA vintage alhambra pendants (sold the 2 i had) and only like fixed location mini solitaires necklaces. Had considered tnc dbty but the diamond was poking my neck till it got red!


----------



## sandra w

Buy and enjoy it...


----------



## VintageyGirl

Fashforward said:


> One more pic but it’s not super clear as it was dark. I’ll add more pics soon.


Love the choker necklace! I was looking in the forum for inspiration pix and you look lovely in yours! Went to the store today to try on a Clash necklace but SA brought out this JUC choker and I ended up loving it a lot! Now thinking if the one with diamonds is “too much” for regular wear since I have the JUC earrings in diamonds and will probably wear them together. The diamond JUC earrings look fine with the JUC necklace without diamonds. I also hv the sm JUC with diamonds which is my everyday bracelet


----------



## Yodabest

VintageyGirl said:


> Love the choker necklace! I was looking in the forum for inspiration pix and you look lovely in yours! Went to the store today to try on a Clash necklace but SA brought out this JUC choker and I ended up loving it a lot! Now thinking if the one with diamonds is “too much” for regular wear since I have the JUC earrings in diamonds and will probably wear it together. I also hv the sm JUC with diamonds which is my everyday bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5635388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635389


I actually much prefer the clash on you!! It looks beautiful!


----------



## VintageyGirl

Yodabest said:


> I actually much prefer the clash on you!! It looks beautiful!


Hehe thank you. Somehow I don’t take to the Clash so much. I just got the smaller Clash hoop earrings and wanted to get either the Clash ring and/or necklace to match. But when trying them on, they just don’t speak to me so much. I much prefer the JUC choker… ! Arrggh


----------



## MainlyBailey

I own 3 Cartier necklaces. My latest addition is the larger pave love (my face is super red from an allergic reaction to food earlier today whoopsies) and I’m contemplating adding the full clash or full JUC. 

I added some other photos I found of the other necklaces I own. Of the three, I most prefer the interlocking pave one. I first got the two diamond love as a gift many years ago. 

Seeing the pics of the full nail JUC necklace is really tempting me!!


----------



## looksjustright

VintageyGirl said:


> Love the choker necklace! I was looking in the forum for inspiration pix and you look lovely in yours! Went to the store today to try on a Clash necklace but SA brought out this JUC choker and I ended up loving it a lot! Now thinking if the one with diamonds is “too much” for regular wear since I have the JUC earrings in diamonds and will probably wear them together. The diamond JUC earrings look fine with the JUC necklace without diamonds. I also hv the sm JUC with diamonds which is my everyday bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5635388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635389


The JUC choker is amazing! I do like the look of the clash as well- was it the small or the medium?


----------



## VintageyGirl

IKR re the JUC choker! Love it. The Clash is the small. I’m very petite so the small works on me  


looksjustright said:


> The JUC choker is amazing! I do like the look of the clash as well- was it the small or the medium?


----------



## VintageyGirl

MainlyBailey said:


> I own 3 Cartier necklaces. My latest addition is the larger pave love (my face is super red from an allergic reaction to food earlier today whoopsies) and I’m contemplating adding the full clash or full JUC.
> 
> I added some other photos I found of the other necklaces I own. Of the three, I most prefer the interlocking pave one. I first got the two diamond love as a gift many years ago.
> 
> Seeing the pics of the full nail JUC necklace is really tempting me!!
> 
> View attachment 5635663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635702


Beautiful necklaces! Let me know if you do get to try on the full JUC choker! I’m still wondering between no diamonds or diamonds version!


----------



## medurbanchic

Is the interlocking pave necklace rose gold?


MainlyBailey said:


> I own 3 Cartier necklaces. My latest addition is the larger pave love (my face is super red from an allergic reaction to food earlier today whoopsies) and I’m contemplating adding the full clash or full JUC.
> 
> I added some other photos I found of the other necklaces I own. Of the three, I most prefer the interlocking pave one. I first got the two diamond love as a gift many years ago.
> 
> Seeing the pics of the full nail JUC necklace is really tempting me!!
> 
> View attachment 5635663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635699
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635700
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635701
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635702


----------



## MainlyBailey

VintageyGirl said:


> Beautiful necklaces! Let me know if you do get to try on the full JUC choker! I’m still wondering between no diamonds or diamonds version!


I sure will! I really feel like that choker can dress up any outfit!


medurbanchic said:


> Is the interlocking pave necklace rose gold?


Yup, that’s rose gold.


----------



## VintageyGirl

MainlyBailey said:


> I sure will! I really feel like that choker can dress up any outfit!
> 
> Yup, that’s rose gold.


I am deciding between the choker with diamonds vs the one without diamonds. I think the one without diamonds would go more with casual styles and probably less loud with my JUC diamonds hoops. The one with diamonds would be more for formal occasions which I don’t have too many of  which one would you get?


----------



## pursesR4snacks

jenayb said:


> Wanted to chime in here with some pics of the JUC choker as it seems there isn't a huge presence here. I picked this up after admiring my girlfriend's on a recent girls' trip... legit couldn't stop thining about it!
> 
> This is a piece that I think is a statement on its own but is also effortless and can easily be stacked with other pieces. I'm not sure why it isn't popular.. maybe because photos don't do it justice? I didn't really understand this piece until I saw my girlfriend with hers, and then actually tried it on. I think it may be my favourite that I own now.
> 
> View attachment 5390742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390744
> 
> View attachment 5390745


Now I’m obsessed!


----------

